# Metal stud screws for wood studs?



## Davey (10 mo ago)

I bought a bucket of screws for a Senco auto screwgun and didn't pay attention to the label. They are for metal studs. Can they be used safely for wood studs or is there a danger of them not holding later.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Davey said:


> I bought a bucket of screws for a Senco auto screwgun and didn't pay attention to the label. They are for metal studs. Can they be used safely for wood studs or is there a danger of them not holding later.


Logic says the fine thread may not hold as well as coarse, but ive been wrong b4.


----------



## TheGameChoseMe (6 mo ago)

Maybe glue it buddy. Just a bit. Or return for coarse threads..


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

fine thread still better than a nail......


----------



## marley.roman96 (5 mo ago)

I would use glue in this case


----------

